# Pen swap from another site



## greenmtnguy (Dec 6, 2012)

I made this pen for a swap on another forum. Amboyna burl with a CA finish. I love the smell of Amboyna. However it does smell of money/expensive.

http://i240.Rule #2/albums/ff293/greenmtnguy/Pith2012forKnightMuzzleloaderrevised.jpg


----------



## psdkevin (Dec 6, 2012)

That's incredible. Sniff sniff. Yup. Smells like money to me.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 6, 2012)

Really nice job on the finish. NIce pen !
Scott


----------



## Hubert (Jan 5, 2013)

VERY nice!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice! Figure in that wood is exceptional.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 6, 2013)

Im not a wood turner so dont laugh when i ask this, what is a ca finish? Clear acrylic? Ca glue? Catalized acrylic?


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 6, 2013)

very nice. I hope some of that wood fell in the package you are sending me.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 6, 2013)

Here you go.

Cyanoacrylate is the generic name for a family of fast-acting adhesives with industrial, medical and household uses.

They include methyl 2-cyanoacrylate, ethyl-2-cyanoacrylate (commonly sold under trade names like "Super Glue" and "Krazy Glue"), and n-butyl cyanoacrylate (used in veterinary and skin glues). The related compound 2-octyl cyanoacrylate is a medical grade glue; it was developed to be non-toxic and less irritating to skin tissue. Cyanoacrylate adhesives are sometimes known as instant glues. The abbreviation "CA" is commonly used for industrial grades.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 6, 2013)

That's some of the prettiest Amboyna Burl I've seen. Beautiful!


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 6, 2013)

now that is one tasty pen ... beautifully turned :nyam1:


----------

